# Men in Black 3



## Castiel (Oct 14, 2010)

If nothing else we know the flashbacks in this movie are going to be fucking awesome.

I'm going to miss Rip Torn


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 14, 2010)

Eh, not sure if I'd enjoy this. I adored the first film, it was funny and strange. I liked seeing how it all got started with the partnership. The second one didn't have that freshness although it was still cool to look at. I just didn't enjoy it anywhere near as much as the first. Still, I do adore K. ;3


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 14, 2010)

yeah the first was great, the seond was meh.

that plant woman wasn't nearly as cool as a giant roach(the CGI for that roach was amazing for it's time)


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 14, 2010)

Any teaser trailer yet?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 14, 2010)

I coulda sworn there already was a MIB III. Or am I just thinking of MIB II?

Either way I fail.


----------



## Legend (Oct 14, 2010)

The plant girl was hot and Rosario Dawsonpek


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 14, 2010)

Though, I didn't like the 2nd movie that much.

The cartoon was great, for me.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Oct 15, 2010)

I didn't understand something, is this going to be a prequel or it's going to have some flashbacks?


----------



## colours (Oct 15, 2010)

i'm pumped for this regardless of how aweful the 2nd one was


----------



## Bear Walken (Oct 15, 2010)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> I didn't understand something, is this going to be a prequel or it's going to have some flashbacks?



Time travel maybe ?


----------



## Smiley (Oct 15, 2010)

Looking foward to it.


----------



## Munak (Oct 15, 2010)

Hmm, two timelines, huh? 

I loved the first two, and have been psyched for this one for ages. Let's hope the trailer delivers. Yes, and the movies.

Also, Alec Baldwin as a boss, now where have I heard of that before?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 15, 2010)

Most wild rumor I heard was that it would have a multiverse element.

Maybe it wasn't too far off the mark.


----------



## Talon. (Dec 12, 2011)

*Men In Black 3 (now with trailery goodness)*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yYUyPYMWN1I&feature=g-u[/YOUTUBE]

So I'm Officially Geeked.







> In Men in Black 3, Agents J (Will Smith) and K (Tommy Lee Jones) are back… in time. J has seen some inexplicable things in his 15 years with the Men in Black, but nothing, not even aliens, perplexes him as much as his wry, reticent partner. But when K’s life and the fate of the planet are put at stake, Agent J will have to travel back in time to put things right. J discovers that there are secrets to the universe that K never told him — secrets that will reveal themselves as he teams up with the young Agent K (Josh Brolin) to save his partner, the agency, and the future of humankind.



Im gonna feel like a jackass if theres already a thread for this. I looked for one i swear.

Edit: there should be a trailer on the official site already.
Edit 2.0: replaced youtube link with trailer posted by Machinima


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 12, 2011)

lol something always happens to K


----------



## Talon. (Dec 12, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> lol something always happens to K



That it does, that it does. I'll be mildly displeased if Frank the Pug doesnt show up for this movie. 

I really wasnt expecting the time travel stuff though.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 12, 2011)

I think it looks terrible.  Not three stooges terrible.  But I can tell it will be a painful theater experience.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 12, 2011)

Yeah this looks bad

I'm skipping this


----------



## Kai (Dec 12, 2011)

Should be one of the biggest movies of 2012, no doubt.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 12, 2011)

Lol copyright already.


----------



## -Dargor- (Dec 12, 2011)

lmao "his name is K and he smiles like this "   :rofl

And the last line 

Screw it even if its gonna be forced it's still gonna be better than 90% of the shit out there, this is Men in Black after all.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jq66ZY8XRYA[/YOUTUBE]

People can say what they want about the fresh prince, he still kills it on the big screen every time


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 12, 2011)

It looks semi-decent. I'll definitely watch it, but maybe not in the theatre.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 12, 2011)

Maybe it'll be closer to the first and not the second.

I'll see it. Brolin looks great, but it'd be hilarious if he was a bigot and Smith got chased by a lynch mob.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 12, 2011)

...oh you know that something close to that is gonna happen I can so see J at the end of the film make an aside about K when he was younger and K having no idea what J's talking about...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 12, 2011)

Of course they will have the obligatory scene where J ogles his past mom, gets a boner, macks on her, then finds out it's his mom.



Because nobody ever knows what their moms looked like when they were younger.


----------



## SasuOna (Dec 12, 2011)

Let me see ya nod ya heads 
The Black suits coming


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 12, 2011)

Notsureifwant.gif


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 12, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Maybe it'll be closer to the first and not the second.
> 
> I'll see it. Brolin looks great, but it'd be hilarious if he was a bigot and Smith got chased by a lynch mob.



How can anyone be racist when they work with aliens all day

I wish the plot was simply teaming up to catch a bad guy. to me thats what made the first good, not sidetracking because K has is somehow being nurfed. I am a fan of the series though, bad or good I'll have to watch.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 12, 2011)

I want to see K styling on J again.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 12, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> How can anyone be racist when they work with aliens all day
> 
> I wish the plot was simply teaming up to catch a bad guy. to me thats what made the first good, not sidetracking because K has is somehow being nurfed. I am a fan of the series though, bad or good I'll have to watch.


Maybe that could be part of his character development? A newcomer to MiB who has to overcome prejudice with Smith's assistance?


----------



## typhoon72 (Dec 12, 2011)

Not gonna be good but it will be entertaining


----------



## Talon. (Dec 13, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Lol copyright already.



theres a trailer on the official site. good thing i put that link in the OP.



Stunna said:


> Maybe it'll be closer to the first and not the second.
> 
> I'll see it. Brolin looks great, but it'd be hilarious if he was a bigot and Smith got chased by a lynch mob.



oh god that would be great.


----------



## Palpatine (Dec 13, 2011)

The part with the graffiti alien gave me a giggle.


----------



## Violence (Dec 13, 2011)

can't wait to watch it!


----------



## Wuzzman (Dec 13, 2011)

Will Smith playing Eddie Murphy. Awesome...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 13, 2011)

Talon. said:


> theres a trailer on the official site. good thing i put that link in the OP.
> 
> 
> 
> oh god that would be great.


Good thing I clicked that link already.



Seiko said:


> What is this trash...


It's Men in Black III. :33 

That's Hollywood's equivalent to the 3DS.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 13, 2011)

Got the first 2 and watched (Hopefully not as crap as the 2nd one.)

Hope those scenes aren't just the best ones in it.


----------



## Talon. (Dec 13, 2011)

Funkfreed said:


> The part with the graffiti alien gave me a giggle.



I thought that was pretty cool looking, the way they did it.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 18, 2011)

look to be awesome.

cant wait for the ending.


----------



## Bart (Dec 19, 2011)

My only potential problem with MIBIII is that it'll be a comedy like the second one instead of a really dark film like the brilliant first one :WOW


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 19, 2011)

the first one was not dark either.


----------



## Talon. (Dec 19, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> the first one was not dark either.



in terms of tone, the first film was quite darker than the second film. but it wasnt like Kamen Rider Faiz levels of dark.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 19, 2011)

speedyg said:


> Got the first 2 and watched (Hopefully not as crap as the 2nd one.)
> 
> Hope those scenes aren't just the best ones in it.



You must be new to Hollywood trailers.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 19, 2011)

Wuzzman said:


> Will Smith playing Eddie Murphy. Awesome...


some one in here haven't seen Fresh Prince of Ber Air.


----------



## Bart (Dec 19, 2011)

Exactly, Talon, becuase MIB2 is a comedy compared to the first film :WOW


----------



## Talon. (Jan 5, 2012)

Keeping the thread alive, the movie is gonna have Andy Warhol as a character, played by Bill Hader. He was Flint Lockwood in Cloudy With A Chance Of Meatballs.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 5, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> some one in here haven't seen Fresh Prince of Ber Air.



I've seen it. I was making a reference to the direction of his career.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 6, 2012)

He isn't playing everyone in a film yet, and he's still making blockbusters. 

I'd hardly, actually never would call him Eddie Murphy


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 6, 2012)

when's the last time Eddie Murphy did a action film..or a drama? even in comedy they both have different styles. most of all, will smith actually makes successful movies.

but they're both black actors, they must be alike


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 6, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> He isn't playing everyone in a film yet, and he's still making blockbusters.
> 
> I'd hardly, actually never would call him Eddie Murphy



He is black.


Eddie Murphy is black.


They are both actors.




You do the math.


----------



## Detective (Mar 5, 2012)

OP Title Should Be Updated For Updated Trailery Goodness.

​


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 6, 2012)

Detective said:


> OP Title Should Be Updated For Updated Trailery Goodness.
> 
> ​


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 6, 2012)

I want the noisy cricket.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 6, 2012)

Will smith be aging 

Feels nostalgic


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 6, 2012)

yay they're actually taking down aliens in this movie.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 6, 2012)

I genuinely thought the villain in the first MIB was humorous throughout


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 6, 2012)

The special effects was way to advanced for that time.

that roach had better CGI than some of the movies today.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 6, 2012)

I think the special effects were way advanced for the first matrix 

Man I can't wait for the wachowski brother's new movie coming out this year


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 6, 2012)

This looks like what someone shat out.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 6, 2012)

I hope it's decent. Will Smith is above making bad movies, but he seems to like making them.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2012)

Godawful trailer.  One of the worst I have ever seen.  Looks a lot better than The Dark Knight Rises.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 6, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Godawful trailer. One of the worst I have ever seen. Looks a lot better than The Dark Knight Rises.




Everything looks good when compared to Bane's Mask (I capitalize Mask because I feel it is an organic entity, and Mask is its proper name) and Anne Hathaway.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 6, 2012)

Bad Boys 3 is gonna be the shit


----------



## The Potential (Mar 17, 2012)

I love K..


----------



## Muk (Mar 17, 2012)

i can't wait


----------



## typhoon72 (Mar 17, 2012)

Por que? No really, poor K.


----------



## Psychic (May 18, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]IyaFEBI_L24[/YOUTUBE]
Looking forward to this.


----------



## dream (May 18, 2012)

I won't be watching this as it looks to be pretty bad.


----------



## Rukia (May 18, 2012)

I'm incredibly tired of the Men in Black franchise.  Would watch if Tom Hiddleston were playing the villain though.


----------



## dream (May 18, 2012)

It would have been nice if they had ended it with the first movie.


----------



## Ennoea (May 18, 2012)

Will Smith is really on a shit streak.


----------



## DoflaMihawk (May 18, 2012)

Haven't seen the second, but the first was so great that I'm gonna see this one anyway!


----------



## Federer (May 18, 2012)

Second one was shit, first one was great.

This one doesn't look all that great. It's probably gonna suck ass.


----------



## Palpatine (May 18, 2012)

I wish they would have gone with something other than fucking time travel. That's been done to death.

Still, I hope this turns out good.


----------



## -Dargor- (May 19, 2012)

Its 2012, everything has been done to death, and then some.


----------



## Palpatine (May 19, 2012)

True 

I particularly dislike time travel as a plot element these days though.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (May 19, 2012)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Most wild rumor I heard was that it would have a multiverse element.
> 
> Maybe it wasn't too far off the mark.



I don't see a problem with the idea, at least one of the earlier movie endings hinted at it.

It's just not something I'd imagine overtaking a plot.


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 19, 2012)

I expect nothing, so just not being a total shit like 2nd would be a satisfying experience.


----------



## Muk (May 23, 2012)




----------



## Bart (May 23, 2012)

This should have been as dark in tone as the first one ;O

Obviously not given it seems a comedy like the second one ...


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 23, 2012)

Was absolutely identical to the second movie. A worthless sucked out of the finger garbage.

Again, a complete misunderstanding of why the hell original movie was a great success by everyone involved. It was a straight movie with comedic tone, not a kiddies comedy with aliens tagged in.


----------



## Federer (May 23, 2012)

So I heard this movie sucks, what a shocker.


----------



## Bart (May 23, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> Was absolutely identical to the second movie. A worthless sucked out of the finger garbage.
> 
> Again, a complete misunderstanding of why the hell original movie was a great success by everyone involved. It was a straight movie with comedic tone, not a kiddies comedy with aliens tagged in.



This ^^

The tone in the first film was amazing; I don't even want to say how much Edgar was an amazing villain and let's not forget it was a pretty scary film. Really hope they'll reboot this eventually.



Federer said:


> So I heard this movie sucks, what a shocker.



;O


----------



## MajorThor (May 23, 2012)

Federer said:


> So I heard this movie sucks, what a shocker.



It's got Josh Brolin, it can't be THAT bad!


----------



## Federer (May 23, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> It's got Josh Brolin, it can't be THAT bad!



Jonah Hex also had Brolin.


----------



## MajorThor (May 23, 2012)

Good fucking point, and I hate you for making it.


----------



## Gabe (May 23, 2012)

so the movies sucked no point seeing it then


----------



## MajorThor (May 23, 2012)

But it's got Josh Brolin!!!!!!!


----------



## アストロ (May 23, 2012)

Federer said:


> So I heard this movie sucks, what a shocker.



So far it's getting pretty decent reviews on 

says otherwise.


----------



## MajorThor (May 23, 2012)

RT or MC, you decide!


----------



## Tranquil Fury (May 23, 2012)

Bart said:


> This should have been as dark in tone as the first one ;O
> 
> Obviously not given it seems a comedy like the second one ...



Dark tone?The first one had comedic elements, whether it was the delivering an alien baby scene or small gun that sent a grown man flying or the scene where J tries to stop the alien roach from going to his ship by stepping on ants while making jokes amongst others?Should we forget aliens exploding in goo and covering people for comedy as well?

I liked the first one a lot though.



> Again, a complete misunderstanding of why the hell original movie was a great success by everyone involved. It was a straight movie with comedic tone, not a kiddies comedy with aliens tagged in



Basically this.


----------



## Bart (May 23, 2012)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Dark tone?The first one had comedic elements, whether it was the delivering an alien baby scene or small gun that sent a grown man flying or the scene where J tries to stop the alien roach from going to his ship by stepping on ants while making jokes amongst others?Should we forget aliens exploding in goo and covering people for comedy as well?



Yeah dark tone :3

Not saying there isn't any comedic elements, but not compared to something like the second one haha; I mean wouldn't the ripping out of a person's organs and then using his body as a suit not count as dark in tone?

Massive difference in tone from the first to the second :WOW


----------



## MajorThor (May 23, 2012)

MIB3: Directed by Tim Burton.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (May 23, 2012)

Add Johnny Depp and Helena Bonham Carter, make it a musical as well.


----------



## MajorThor (May 23, 2012)

Why not!? Sounds legit (AND ORIGINAL)


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 24, 2012)

Bart said:


> Yeah dark tone :3
> 
> Not saying there isn't any comedic elements, but not compared to something like the second one haha; I mean wouldn't the ripping out of a person's organs and then using his body as a suit not count as dark in tone?
> 
> Massive difference in tone from the first to the second :WOW



my favorite joke in the first movie was will smith talking to the mortician and she's letting him know there's an alien under the gurney , and he misunderstands it and thinks she wants to get it on.  was awesome! 

i might see this cause the theater i go to rolled some new shit out, their premium giant screen with digital projection and ish...


----------



## MajorThor (May 24, 2012)

Get High, Watch MiB 3, eh Sampson?


----------



## James Bond (May 24, 2012)

Me liking this movie will depend on how much screentime TLJ gets.


----------



## MajorThor (May 24, 2012)

TLJ? onder


----------



## James Bond (May 24, 2012)

Tommy Lee Jones


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 24, 2012)

pee wee herman all up in that joint


----------



## MajorThor (May 24, 2012)

eeweehermanlaugh


----------



## Ben Tennyson (May 25, 2012)

James Bond said:


> Me liking this movie will depend on how much screentime Will Smith gets.


*fixed*.


----------



## James Bond (May 25, 2012)

Ben Tennyson said:


> *fixed*.


----------



## Ben Tennyson (May 25, 2012)




----------



## MajorThor (May 25, 2012)

:agentM Eeee heee!


----------



## Deimos (May 25, 2012)

Watched this 2 days ago. Bit short but pretty fun.


----------



## MajorThor (May 25, 2012)

We need more information, what about the plot?


----------



## Shark Skin (May 25, 2012)

Saw it. It was alright. Starts off really slow and shitty. Second half got better IMO.


----------



## MajorThor (May 25, 2012)

Kinda like Hancock then? First half was "mneh" then the second half was AWESSSSOME!


----------



## Shark Skin (May 25, 2012)

I wouldn't say awesome, but pretty good. It had its moments.


----------



## MajorThor (May 25, 2012)

I just liked Therone kicking some ass.


----------



## Shark Skin (May 25, 2012)

Well if that's what floats your boat


----------



## MajorThor (May 25, 2012)

Okay fine I'll admit it, I was enjoying the storyline a lot "random guy with super powers, and no one knows where he got them from!"

Then...

"We're essentially the master race, and immortal (unless we're within proximity to our other halves)" 

The "lore" behind Smith's and Therone's characters was actually pretty neat.


----------



## Shark Skin (May 26, 2012)

It was. If they have developed that angle of it more it would have been a decent movie.


----------



## MajorThor (May 26, 2012)

Shark Skin said:


> It was. If they have developed that angle of it more it would have been a decent movie.



If they were given just 15 more minutes to the movie, they could have. After we found out Therone was just like Smith, it felt rushed.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 26, 2012)

i watched this, it was good as MIB movies go.  the time travel led to something weird, and i don't want to think about it too much, it was a different, less drastic result than i was expecting.


----------



## dream (May 26, 2012)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> i watched this, it was good as MIB movies go.  the time travel led to something weird, and i don't want to think about it too much, it was a different, less drastic result than i was expecting.



How does it compare to the first one?


----------



## Bart (May 26, 2012)

Goob, you don't have to watch it to compare it to the first one :3

I've not seen it but it's obviously not going to be on the same level as the first one; I really hope if they reboot it they'll give it a dark tone a bit like the first one.


----------



## Ennoea (May 26, 2012)

> The "lore" behind Smith's and Therone's characters was actually pretty neat.



It really wasn't. It tried to be profound but came off as silly nonsense. That film literally made no sense, and Theron's character was beyond stupid.


----------



## Stunna (May 26, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> Kinda like Hancock then? First half was "mneh" then the second half was AWESSSSOME!


You've got that so backwards.


----------



## Pseudo (May 26, 2012)

The first half was decent, second half was absolutely horrendous.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 26, 2012)

Saw it and review was in sig.

It's better than MIB2, but not as good as MIB(1).


----------



## Psychic (May 26, 2012)

I actually enjoy MIB II so if it's better than that I might actually enjoy it. Still debating whether to see this or Snow White and the Huntsmen.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 26, 2012)

I think it's worth watching even if you just liked the 1st one. The question is, theaters or DVD?


----------



## Detective (May 26, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> I think it's worth watching even if you just liked the 1st one. The question is, theaters or DVD?



My question to you, how hot was Alice Eve in this film?


----------



## MartialHorror (May 26, 2012)

She was aight. She's not in the movie a lot though.


----------



## Bluebeard (May 26, 2012)

Alice Eve needs to do more nude scenes.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (May 27, 2012)

Saw the movie and it was better than MIB II. Liked the character of Boris, good villain for the movie. What I didn't like was that alien that could watch the future, but he is a minor complain. The other weakness this movie has is Josh Brolin replacing Tommy Lee Jones for almost all of the movie. But otherwise, it's pretty enjoyable. I would give it a 3, possibly a 3.5 out of 5.


----------



## Psychic (Jun 1, 2012)

Soledad Eterna said:


> Saw the movie and it was better than MIB II. Liked the character of Boris, good villain for the movie. What I didn't like was that alien that could watch the future, but he is a minor complain. The other weakness this movie has is Josh Brolin replacing Tommy Lee Jones for almost all of the movie. But otherwise, it's pretty enjoyable. I would give it a 3, possibly a 3.5 out of 5.



Not surprisingly, Tommy Lee is pretty old, great actor, but I doubt he will get plastic surgery.

I like this movie. Will Smith is a great actor but after awhile, you just stop laughing at his jokes. I love the whole time paradox thing, anything related to time travel is a plus for me. Love Grif, he is so cute and funny. I almost cried at the end....almost.  

Nice plot, good special effects....but....definitely not as funny as it shoulda been. Maybe if they replaced both actors...Idk. I just felt like it could of been better....more.  Final score : 6.9/10.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Jun 2, 2012)

ddnt like it

better than mib 2 though


3/10


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 3, 2012)

The ending was so sad...


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 9, 2012)

MIB 3 was a lot of fun. It didn't start off that slow for one thing. Not to the extent I've seen people say.

The ending was feel good. Not too sad.


----------

